# How to marketing my brand?



## richsymbol (Apr 30, 2021)

Hello everyone, i have my own T-Shirts brand, i’m just started and i want to ask you guys what do you think about the designs and the style. and the second question is: i want to be famous and my brand will success like all, do you guys think that if i will share myself wear more designer clothes in the brand instagram page its will be attack on my brand and lose clients? (sorry about my bad english) my brand name: Richsymbol (Rich$ymbol) , richsymbol.com. thanks for help good luck for all of you🙏


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

I like the video of trying on the different shirts. I should do that with one of my niches ... but with a nubile female model.

I'm really more in the funny/smart-*** shirt realm and catering to very specific niches that people have a pre-existing interest in. "Brands" that are about the brand ... well, I don't see how that really works if the brand owner/driver isn't already "famous" and thus someone that people identify with. This isn't the sort of thing that people will randomly find when searching on the internet for a gift for a friend/relative, like they might with a stupid cat shirt. So it would seem that sales would depend on whatever following you can develop yourself, so how "famous" you are.

Would wearing clothes that are not what you are selling hurt the sales of those clothes? Seems possible. What you are selling is aspirational, for people to want to be like you. If you are wearing a silk suit jacket rather than a T-shirt, then that silk jacket becomes the symbol of your success, not the T-shirt. It would be like one of those obnoxious videos where the guy is showing off his lavish and successful lifestyle by showing you his 10,000 SF house and Lamborghini ... then tries to sell you a Volkswagen Golf.


----------



## Cathy Adkins (Sep 23, 2021)

Posting your own photos in your branded clothes doesn’t seem like a bad idea especially considering how you wish to be famous along with your brand. This could work well if you already have a loyal group of followers. Otherwise, I would suggest hiring different models and posting professionally done photographs, at least once in a while, to attract a broader range of audiences. Alternatively, you could feature your customers in your branded clothes. This will also help you build better customer engagement.


----------

